# What’s the best way to feed fruit flies to mantids?



## Owldoggo (May 10, 2020)

So I’ve got a fruit fly colony that I currently use to feed my mantids and my fish. What do y’all think is the best way to feed a mantis fruit flies? 
What I do is shake a few into a bag and put my mantis in the bag so they can eat their fill, then take them out when they’ve eaten 3 or so fruit flies (or if I see them have multiple chances at catching fruit flies and they refuse) but it tends to get flies escaping. I’ve heard people freeze them for two minutes then drop a few in, but I don’t really want to risk killing the colony either. While just tapping the colony itself while its open works for feeding my fish, I’m pretty sure it’ll give my mantids too many fruit flies. 
That’s why I wanted to ask! Maybe I’ll learn a good way on how to do it from y’all : D


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 10, 2020)

I shake all the flies down to the bottom of the container and then tap a few into the mantid's cage, then put the lid on quickly.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jenphilly (May 10, 2020)

I use  little vial (kinda like a pill bottle with snap top). Using a funnel, I transfer flies from culture into vial.  When feeding I open mantis container, tap vial on table to knock all down to bottom , then tap until just the number I want pop out into enclosure. Tap vial to knock all back down and pop on lid. 

I feed about 170 cups this way, you develop a quick rhythm and get they them quicker than ya expect!


----------



## Owldoggo (May 10, 2020)

@MantisGirl13 @Jenphilly thank you both!!! 
I tried to tap them in and I got them everywhere OTZ 

I guess it takes practice, though!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 10, 2020)

Owldoggo said:


> I guess it takes practice


It sure does!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jenphilly (May 10, 2020)

For me the key is using a smaller cylinder type container, hardly lose any since starting with that! 

But definitely  practice thing and you find your rhythm!


----------



## Silverback300 (May 28, 2020)

I have my FF cultures in 32oz cups and find the easiest way is to get an empty 32oz cup (lid ready) tap the culture cup take lid off hold at angle over empty cup and drum my fingers on the side so all the flies come out at the bottom edge into empty cup also hold empty cup and tap gently to keep flies from climbing out when you have enough flies lid both cups quickly then put feeder cup in fridge for couple of mins and they go totally immobile so its easy to gently tap out however many you need into your mantis then after a few minutes they will be climbing/running about everywhere


----------

